

Google AJAX API Playground - bdfh42
http://code.google.com/apis/ajax/playground/

======
axod
Very cool :)

The guy that wrote this hangs out at irc://irc.freenode.net/googleajaxapis
which is also a great place to ask questions on any of the APIs :D

------
chime
I love the Google AJAX APIs. It took me less than an hour to make an Ajax Wiki
Search ( <http://chir.ag/wiki/> ) using it last year and I use it all the
time. The thing that's not clearly evident when using these examples is that
it's not just replacing a one-time REST/XML call with JS but a real-time ajax
query which means we can call it in some pretty nifty ways.

I've used the chart API in an internal app such that the user gets a real-time
feel of the data as they change the parameters without having to hit "Submit"
every three seconds. Also note, the motion api is derived from the Gapminder
organization they acquired in 2007.

------
lisbakke
euroclydon -- I wrote a blog post about how I did the shadows:
<http://buildingonmud.blogspot.com/>

thomasmallen -- A shortcut for run is a good idea... you should add it as a
suggestion to my issue tracker: <http://code.google.com/p/google-ajax-
examples/issues/list>

Also, don't forget my code is all open source:
[http://code.google.com/p/google-ajax-
examples/source/browse/...](http://code.google.com/p/google-ajax-
examples/source/browse/#svn/trunk/interactive_samples) You can pull it down
from SVN and run your own local copy w/ app engine dev server in 10 minutes.

------
mlLK
Wow. This really beats the hell out of w3schools tryit editor.

------
mridulkhan
This is really useful to everyone exploring their APIs. I just found that the
visualizations can render unicoded bangla text, which I had assumed wouldn't
work since it didn't work in the charts api.

edit: Bangla is only working where they're using svg. Still broken in the
bitmaps. Does anyone know where to file bug reports?

------
redorb
This is a great resource for mashup creators.

~~~
bdfh42
Its a great resource for anyone who (like me) learns by doing rather than
browsing through on-line documentation.

------
euroclydon
I really like those boxes that he uses to structure the site. I looked in the
source... Does anyone know if the ShadowContainer is available as some type of
JS library?

~~~
mridulkhan
If you use mootools try: <http://mochaui.com/demo/>

------
jpwagner
Does anyone know of a tool like this that can make webservice callouts?

------
theklub
Nice, I've been wanted to learn more about AJAX. This will def help.

------
pj
Doesn't work in Opera...

------
thomasmallen
Is there a shortcut for "Run"?

